# crosspost: protest re: John Hopkins Univ. recent study....



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

The study was set to come out on Monday, August 27th, I believe. Here's an article I got when I googled it: http://articles.baltimoresun.com/2012-08-20/health/bs-hs-circumcision-economics-study-20120820_1_male-circumcision-circumcision-research-center-medical-costs

And here's a facebook page w/ the details of a protest that will be happening at the University in Maryland. It's on Sept. 4th from 11am-2pm. https://www.facebook.com/events/336542273104333/

I think I saw on the facebook page that people who can't get to the University to protest may organize additional protests at other hospitals that perform circ's. I would certainly participate in one if there was one in my area, but I know I cna't organize one.

Sus


----------

